# Adirondack/Catskill Images and TRs



## Greg (Jul 25, 2001)

Hello all!

It's time to expand beyond the six states of New England a bit. The most logical place to start is New York with the Adirondack and Catskill Mountains! Please submit your ADK and Catskill trip reports and images and I'll post them on the site. You can also Email your images and TRs to me at contact@alpinezone.com

Thanks!


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 25, 2001)

Great! I look forward to some ADK content - I spend a lot of time there. Will contribute a few images from my site when I get a moment.

Had a neat ADK experience over the weekend. Set out to do Gothics, but was feeling a little under the weather - and it was so darn hot - so just found a nice smooth rock on John's Brook and sunned and snoozed. The mosied leisurely along the other bank of the river (while my friend we attempting the summit) - came across a great surprise. A natural waterslide! Pools and flumes... a couple people going down head first. Wow!
My friends turned back from the summit because it got late... and I relaxed and found a wonderful spot to cool my heels!


----------



## LyndyS (Jul 26, 2001)

I'm looking forward to discussion about the Adirondacks.  I haven't hiked there in ages, but have been horseback riding there. Everyone I know goes there and finds hidden waterfalls and natural pools.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2001)

Yes, please also feel free to discuss the Adirondacks in these message forums too!


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 27, 2001)

I've got a few pictures  still on the camera from last Friday's trip on Black Dome, Blackhead & Thomas Cole.


----------



## Greg (Jul 28, 2001)

hikergrrl - Thanks for the pix - I've published them here.

Just so everyone knows, I've set up the form to accept up to ten image submissions. If you have more than ten or don't have them published to a Web site, feel free to Email your images as attachments to contact@alpinezone.com

Please include image titles with your submissions. Looking forward to more ADK pix...Keep 'em coming!


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 29, 2001)

10 images? Great!

The form I used only allowed 3, but I have lots more lying about. Will add to the gallery.


----------

